# Star Wars Force Unleashed 2 kommt 2010 - Trailer -



## potzblitz (13. Dezember 2009)

Das auf  der Video Game Awards 2009 angekündigte neue Star Wars Spiel, handelt es sich um den zweiten Teil von Force Unleashed.
Das Spiel wird 2010 erscheinen !

*Trailer von der Video Game Awards 2009*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm06TulZZc8


Star Wars Force Unleashed 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Desweitern soll Star Wars Battlefront 3 nicht eingestellt worden sein, wie auf looki.de zu lesen ist werden zur Zeit Schauspieler zum Vorsprechen gecastet die dem Spiel ihre Stimme leihen.*


​


----------



## Uziflator (13. Dezember 2009)

Coole Sache hab nich mal Teil 1 gespielt aber was soll.




> Das Spiel wird 2010!


Was 2010?


----------



## ZeroToxin (13. Dezember 2009)

hmm.. erinnert mich, dass ich mir teil1 noch zulegen muss

aber sieht gut aus


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

teil eins soll doch besch.. sein wegen der steuerung usw.. hm
hab echt gehofft es kommt ein neues xwing, oder das alte nur mit neuer technik. das war noch genial..


----------



## Alastor Mc Finley (13. Dezember 2009)

Och man kein neues Jedi Knight  Was macht Raven denn im Moment eigtl.? Was bekannt?


----------



## ZeroToxin (13. Dezember 2009)

also ich bin noch über nichts gestolpert. wobei n neues X-Wing oder JK sicherlich super wäre. grade mit DX11 Grafik *träum*

aber erstma auf die Beta von SWToR warten ^^


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

Und ich hab gedacht, es kommt was gescheites. Danke LucasArts für die tolle Ankündigung, offensichtlich war meine Vorfreude umsonst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

Kommt doch sowieso für Konsole, weil die PCs nicht stakr genug sind umd den zweiten Teil richtig darstellen zu können, kennt man ja. 

Ach ja, das Video geht nicht mehr.


----------



## CHICOLORES (14. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> teil eins soll doch besch.. sein wegen der steuerung usw.. hm
> hab echt gehofft es kommt ein neues xwing, oder das alte nur mit neuer technik. das war noch genial..



naja die Steuerung ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ich finde sie im allgemeinen richtig geil und das game ist gut (egal ob auf iPhone, Konsole oder PC)

n xwing wäre natürlich noch geiler aber .... man kann nicht alles haben (möchte ja auch n neues Pod ham)


----------



## Devil Dante (16. Dezember 2009)

Teil 1 war cool, aber die PC Anpassung ist grausam


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (17. Dezember 2009)

Aber bestimmt erst nur wieder für Konsole.Pcler dürfen erst woll mal wieder 1 Jahr später ran?Aber Teil 1 ist schon ein geiles Game.Deswegen freue ich mich schon auf Star Wars Force Unleashed 2.


----------

